# Intel Core 2 Duo Vs Intel Centrino Duo



## you_without_me (Jul 31, 2008)

I know this isn't exactly a networking question put i didn't see any
processor threads!

I notice most dell laptops have Intel Centrino Duo

and apple macs have Intel Core 2 Duo

Is one better than the other??


----------



## Satcomer (Jul 31, 2008)

Boy you want to open old Mac vs PC debate (this is VERY old now). 

In networking you have to look out for Ethernet speed. Plus you have to learn about about cabling and the capability of the Ethernet on each machine, Hub, switch, router. The NUMBER ONE mistake all you amateurs make is NOT CHANGING THE CABLING when buying new faster routers/switches!!!

Now don't get me started on wireless. Why in the world would someone want to downgrade a wireless network to use an old broken (hint: this is a video to show HOW BROKEN WEP is)?

So do you really want to open this OLD can of worms?


----------



## fryke (Jul 31, 2008)

Centrino Duo is intel's name for the whole platform, Core 2 Duo is the name of the processor used in that platform. Apple does not use intel's lingo on platforms and probably doesn't intend to in the future. (There's talk of Apple abandoning intel's platforms, though not intel's processors.)

So your question, to someone who knows what "Centrino Duo" and "Core 2 Duo" is, sounds like: "There is wine and wine bottles. Which one is better?"


----------



## nixgeek (Jul 31, 2008)

"Centrino Duo" refers to the entire package: Intel Core 2 Duo processor, Intel motherboard chipset, IntelPRO wireless chipset, Intel integrated graphics.

If you want to get into technicalities, Most of today's Intel Macs are probably using the whole package of what would be called "Centrino Duo" in the PC world.

Once "Centrino 2" comes out, the Macs that would be released sometime after MacWorld in September will probably have this bundle inside them (unless of course, the rumors are true about Apple moving away from Intel's "Centrino" package and using chipsets from third parties while sticking with the Intel processor).

(EDIT: I need to be speedier in my responses. )


----------



## fryke (Jul 31, 2008)

only seconds, only seconds.


----------

